# infected frozen blood worms???



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I just lost one of my bettas Spot and two others are doing really bad. It all happened so fast after I gave them some frozen blood worms from King Ed's. I was wondering if frozen bloodworms have something like parasites, bacteria in them sometimes. I read on the internet (unfortunately after problems started), that they can carry "bad" stuff sometimes. I'm treating my bettas right now, so I hope they pull through. Anybody has similar experience with frozen blood worms? I just cut the chunk off and melted worms in little aquarium water before feeding. Did I do something wrong? 
What a "non" treat that was


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

You can normally trust name brands like Hikari. They are treated and certified . . Generics are a lot more iffy .. When feeding frozen foods, just nip off a little of the frozen product and feed it directly . Don't thaw and feed .. It is too easy to contaminate it doing it that way


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Dave is right on, Hikari is the best, I use it for my discus and plecos. Angel brand and the others are cheaper, and from China. I trust Hikari, however I remember a case where someone bought some frozen bloodworms which were black, hikari, they were thawed by accident and refrozen, and ultimately spoilt. This was not the fault of Hikari but the retailer.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess I've had to learn the hard way where I'm not buying frozen food (or any other chemicals) from anymore….


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

In your case, it is likely the fault of the frozen blood worm company from china, not from the LFS.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

That really sucks about your betta loss. Best wishes to your others getting better.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

So I toss the blood worms. Btw, they were Hikari. 
Today I lost another betta - Moonpie (I had him only for one month). I'm trying my best to save Andy, but I don't think he'll make it ;( My bettas usually live 3-5 years, so this is shock for me. Never seen anything like this before. Never lost 3 in less than one week and I've had bettas for 10+ years now. All I wanted, just to get them a treat :""""(


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

was there an expiration date, perhaps king ed sold you expired stuff. i went over to a buddy's house yesterday and found that PJ's had sold him hikari shrimp pellets yesterday that has been expired for over 2 weeks.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh dear, this is so sad  I feel for you  I am so sorry it happened. I wonder what was it in the warms. I hope Andy will pull through. Keeping my fingers crossed for him! Hugs!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

So I lost Andy too. Now I'm down from 5 bettas to 2 
I'm very sad and mad at myself. I'm always so careful.
Now I'm gonna disinfecting everything and start over ......


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh dear  I am so sorry 
But don't be mad at yourself, how could you know something is wrong 

I am worried for one of my bettas as well and went through this blaming myself during the weekend  I got a new heater, washed it and left it to dry and all. Put it in the tank and went out for dinner. When I got home, Moonlight was lying motionless curled in the plants  He was not dead, just in a very bad condition, no idea why. The temperature was fine, the water was changed 2 days ago. So the only difference was the new heater. I took it out, changed 100% of the water, heated it to the same temp, etc. He was almost motionless for 2.5 days and this morning finally took some food and started swimming. His upper fin is still clamped, but I hope he will survive.
Sorry for the offtopic. It is just the same stupid and unfortunate situation that almost killed him (I am still not sure he is fine, but hope he is getting better).
Hugs and hope the other 2 are fine.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh, I'm glad to hear your betta moonlight is doing much better. I wonder if the temp went up too much too fast.
Sometimes our best intentions backfire for no reason at all.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Awww roadrunner, I'm so sorry to hear that   I hope the others will be ok...

I stopped feeding mine bloodworms (frozen and especially the crappy freeze-dried kinds) after I lost 3 of my first bettas due to what looked like a parasitic problem... 

Like you, I thought I was giving them "a treat" but probably killed them (and have always felt guilty). Now I refuse to give mine bloodworms. My current batch of bettas just stick with regular hikari aquarium food (it's what I have around for the community tank, and it's smaller pieces so I started them on that way back when they were little babies), and you know what? They seem pretty happy and healthy to me! Having said that, it's probably time to give them a treat with some shelled peas!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi teija. Sorry to hear that. It seems you had same experience. I feel pretty guilty too, because there was nothing wrong with the food I was giving them either. They seemed pretty healthy and happy and I had to go and mess it up, cause I wanted to spoil them a little.
I don't give my bettas peas, I give them daphnia for digestion. Dried daphnia are less messy and I've read on the bettafish forum, better than peas.
Now I feel pretty torn. Part of me wants to go out and "save" more bettas and part of me doesn't want anything to do with bettas (and be heartbroken again), you know what I mean. But they are soooo pretty and fun to watch …...


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

roadrunner said:


> Now I feel pretty torn. Part of me wants to go out and "save" more bettas and part of me doesn't want anything to do with bettas (and be heartbroken again), you know what I mean. But they are soooo pretty and fun to watch &#8230;...


Awww, don't let this bad experience put you off keeping Bettas! I still love them - so much personality and such an easy fish to keep (plus, I love the fact that I can set up cute small tanks for them). Just put this down to learning experience... Like I said, I did the same thing to my last ones, but now I don't give them any of that stuff, and I've had my current ones for (I believe) coming up for 2 years next month. 

I will have to look into the daphnia. I have really given mine nothing other than their tried-and-tested fish-food, and am weary of trying anything else for just this same reason.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I've got hikari daphnia for my boys. I've tested them and they are good. Just buy it from the LPS that is know to sells fresh stuff. 

Oh and I don't think I can't stop keeping Bettas. I know next time I'll see "the one" (or two) I'll won't be able to resist. And now auction is on the way so&#8230;..

Hikari info : Hikari Bio-Pure FD DAPHNIA


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Did you register for the auction? Have fun! hehehe... I purposely didn't because I didn't want to catch MTS, BTS, or MBS (more-betta-syndrome)!


----------

